# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Removal of mortar between limestone blocks

## Yann

I'm doing some renovation at my place and want to move an existing retaining wall made of limestone blocks to the back of my backyard.  
First step for me is to remove the mortar between the existing blocks so I can move and re-use them. I tried hammer + bolster without any success. 
Has anyone ever done that and found a good and quick way to do it?
I have in mind using a jack hammer or angle grinder but not sure of the result. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Eli

Is it cement mortar? You may break a few trying to get it apart if so. A lot of rotary hammer drills have a chisel hammer setting. That would fit somewhere between angle grinder and jack hammer as a solution.

----------


## Yann

I'm unfortunately a novice so not sure about your question...How I can tell if it cement mortar or not? 
It's really hard and doesn't come away with screwdriver etc so I'll think there is cement use a binder.  
If so, is there any point to try to remove 50 blocks and in a good shape so I can use them as backing blocks for another walls?

----------


## ian

Yann
If the motar is harder than the blocks, then good luck 
Have you excavated behind the existing wall?
Often creating a void behind the wall will make separating the blocks easier. 
If I were doing this I'd get a big angle grinder and cut as much of the motar away (from the front, back and sides) before trying the separate the blocks. The less motar there is the more effective your bolster will be.  Also I'd start at a "free" end  
ian

----------


## autogenous

A very low process. Plugging chisel and club hammer 
Bobcats do a good job if you have a good operator.

----------

